# Why you should love Blue-Green Algae (BGA)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here it is on a portrait shot. Hope you don't know how it looks but chances are you do:









I was reading about photosynthesis and came across an interesting fact:

"...25 Gigatons of carbon are sequestered annually from cyanobacteria alone; more than the 8.67 gigatons of carbon released from fossil fuels worldwide in 2008.."

That was taken from Wikipedia, the passage titled "Algae and other monocellular organisms":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynthetic_efficiency

A few more interesting things about the BGA in your tank:

- First appeared about 3.5 *bi*llion years ago (Modern human - give or take 250,000 yeas ago)

- Almost took over the entire Earth:
http://www.damninteresting.com/how-...a.com&utm_medium=im_robot&utm_campaign=iNezha

- Apparently they are not that bad for you either. "Beaware of cheap algae!!":
http://www.genaturals.com/products.html


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha, you had not better to do? Me neither, found it interesting!


----------



## jackgood (Feb 9, 2007)

"...25 Gigatons of carbon are sequestered annually from cyanobacteria alone; more than the 8.67 gigatons of carbon released from fossil fuels worldwide in 2008.."

That's great! It can suck up as much carbon as it wants to, just not inside my tank!


----------

